# Flashing?



## Reccka (Jul 18, 2015)

So I have a German Blue Ram who occasionally "flashes". He tends to do this against the leaves of plants, and rarely on the sand substrate. So I'm not sure if it's something to be concerned about, or if I should be treating him for gill flukes? He flashes pretty rarely, maybe once or twice a week. Sometimes he'll go 2 weeks without doing it at all. The flashing is the only symptom he has. He's colorful, doesn't look like he's having a hard time getting oxygen, and he's pretty active. I've had him 3 months now(he was 8 months old already when I bought him if that matters), and he's done this since I bought him. He's in a cycled 30 gallon with a Gold Ram tankmate(who I have never seen flashing)

I haven't really been able to find anything that says they flash without being sick, so I'm a bit confused about what I should be doing. If anything. :? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Aquariguns (Jan 15, 2015)

Periodic flashin is very normal, the fish do it to mark territory. Unless there are other symptoms or a change in eating or behavior I would not worry at all. Unless you can see apparent gill flukes, ick, etc.. not a huge deal


----------



## Reccka (Jul 18, 2015)

Aquariguns said:


> Periodic flashin is very normal, the fish do it to mark territory. Unless there are other symptoms or a change in eating or behavior I would not worry at all. Unless you can see apparent gill flukes, ick, etc.. not a huge deal


Thanks for clearing that up for me. I won't worry then unless I see those changes. What a funny behavior!


----------



## Roger That (Aug 12, 2015)

Flashing?? Do you mean "flopping"? Is this when they flop on their side on the sand or other object? If so, ALL of my Mbuna do this. I've been calling it Flopping. I have one guy in the tank that I named "LeBron James" because he flops so much! lol.


----------



## Reccka (Jul 18, 2015)

Roger That said:


> Flashing?? Do you mean "flopping"? Is this when they flop on their side on the sand or other object? If so, ALL of my Mbuna do this. I've been calling it Flopping. I have one guy in the tank that I named "LeBron James" because he flops so much! lol.


I could not find a more accurate description for it! I had to search things like "german blue ram rubs itself on sand" and flashing is what everyone was calling it. :lol: A flop is also totally accurate. I'd sort of say mine looks a bit like a cat when he does it. He rubs his face on the leaves and driftwood. He only does the full flop for sand.


----------



## Roger That (Aug 12, 2015)

Reccka said:


> Roger That said:
> 
> 
> > Flashing?? Do you mean "flopping"? Is this when they flop on their side on the sand or other object? If so, ALL of my Mbuna do this. I've been calling it Flopping. I have one guy in the tank that I named "LeBron James" because he flops so much! lol.
> ...


lol. I have a couple that flop all the time. Lebron, haha, flops that whole length of the tank along the sand and sometimes will have two or three others following flopping behind. I think their practicing for the big game!


----------

